# Thats a big tank!



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

It's leaking.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

At least let him finish his business before snappin the shot!


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

That's my tank - I recognize the big nipples
It's time to start wiring some outlets I suppose. Each heater requires its own 20 amp 240 right? I calculate about 17 amps each for 4000 watts.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

HVH said:


> That's my tank - I recognize the big nipples


Bingo!
Was on the 3rd and final leak test!!!


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I dont know the exact dry weight, I think around 350. Will look it up tomorrow.


----------

